# Grail Arrival...



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

You've might have seen my posts in FS forum flipping like mad, trying to raise cash. Well it was for this...










































It's much bigger than I imagined, what can I say it's too hard to describe how everything just works together. I'll post back with a more in depth review...


----------



## Brian Johnson (Feb 11, 2006)

Great choice! I look forward to hearing your further impressions and seeing some more pics.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful watch, wear it well!
N


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations! It looks stunning. I too am looking forward to reading your in depth impressions soon. Wear it in good health.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Huge congrats. Enough said.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hip " Hip " Hooray ! IT's the Big Bad Boss DINO :-! Better take good care !


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful watch:-!
I'd love a 'nimo one day.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, great looking watch. I can see why you would have to flip a lot of other watches to pay for that beauty.  It looks great and I really like that strap with that case. Also, nice dog, we used to have one when I was younger too, named Baron weighed in at 190 pounds at 9 months. b-) Enjoy the watch, thanks for sharing and wear it well. :-!


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Motivates me toward the new bronze Nautilo...


----------



## skysimba76 (Mar 2, 2008)

cool piece man


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Very Nice!
Congratulations and good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice Glen. Glad this one made it.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

boy, that thing looks great, and I like the wrist shot, sweet!
DW


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well thanks for all the comments guys.

So far it's a great piece. I had to take it off yesterday, the strap is so stiff, and the upper areas that have the bone-like piece inside the strap to keep it's form and make it thick, had my whole wrist sore as hell.

I talked to my local ad, because I think I have a problem with the crown. Turns out I didn't know how it functioned correctly. Half turn - lock, keyhole engagement etc. It could have arrived like that, could have been me that's got it all buggered up.

I'm not sure if I'll have to send it for service, I want my local dealer to check it out first.

I love everything about it so far. The countdown function is a really cool 'feature', just not sure I'd ever use it. Maybe to countdown to Friday :-d.

Although the inner ring movement I could definite use to keep track of a third time zone. It just like the inner bezel of a Doxa GMT. Really cool. 

The GMT section is one of my favorite details, I love how it has the AM/PM indicator. And those little dots have lume. Not sure I would ever be someplace where I would need to know, if it's night or day outside, but again most of us never use our watch for there complete abilities (1000m, etc).

The lume over all, is more than enough, it glows bright with just the slighest charge from sun/light. With a moderate charge (I left it oustside for a few hours), it was still readable next day with night eyes.

The power indicator is a nice feature, I've only had one on a Orient I used to own, it's just nice to know how many winds I've gone, instead of 'was that 15? 20? Do i even need to wind it?

Back to the countdown area, I think because of readability, I would prefer if that 'D-Day' was where the actual date was, very easy to read.

The dial seems really busy, but somehow it's just all works. I thought that red gold St Mark icon was going to get me, but like I said it just all works together.

The only knock on the watch, if I had to come up with one, the date itself can be sometimes difficult to read at certain angles.

Hopefully all my comments make sense, and obviously a watch review is not my day job.

Hoping I can wear it today, and my wrist isn't so sore....

Cheers.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

what a great looking watch!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

What a beautiful Grail watch. :-! I am still waiting for mine, and i hope the Polluce Magnum will be my grail. :think:


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Looks great! :-!
Congrats and enjoy. ;-)


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, very cool looking Anonimo. b-) Congrats! :-!


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

wow awesome..glad you got that all fixed up.waitin for your new toy just to find it was stolen is not a fun thing at all.i guess the seller made good.congrats..the2ster:-!


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

the2ster said:


> wow awesome..glad you got that all fixed up.waitin for your new toy just to find it was stolen is not a fun thing at all.i guess the seller made good.congrats..the2ster:-!


Actually my friend, it's not THAT watch. That investigation is still going on...:think:


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Love it !!! Congrats!!:-!


----------



## bjferri (May 5, 2008)

Extremely nice! Worth every flip!


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Glen

I can only say that watch looks amazing so much better in your pix than the advertising ones.

I am surprised about the strap as your "Drass" has the same stiffner but i assume it will start to bend to your will.I congratulate on such a big buy on what i presume was just pix and i am glad the watch is pulling your chain.

Best

Martin


----------



## Chelly (Mar 5, 2008)

One heck of a good-looking watch! Best of breed from an already best of breed maker... Congrats!!!

Chelly


----------



## Pittwm (May 26, 2008)

Thats a good lookin' watch!!!!


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, that is a serious looking watch! Thanks for the pics and enjoy.


----------



## bwhitmore (Apr 30, 2008)

wow, that's a beauty!

congrats

brad


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

Simply...WOW!!|>


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Great watch. Those who like this piece will be interested also in the Marlin, I believe.


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm really anxious to see the rest of the 10th Anni and 2008 line-up.

BTW - there's one of these on the FS forums....Not mine!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

ElChingon7 said:


> Actually my friend, it's not THAT watch. That investigation is still going on...:think:


You are!!!! :-s I am to the point were I am getting upset because we have to wait to see what the 10th anniversary look like and I am still waiting for the Polluce 44mm Magnum. If there is nothing I like with these models, I am going to by me a Drass Inox.:think:


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

I have seen a preview of the Italian catalogue. The Marlin has a lot of of the San Marco, in terms of case shape, and hands, but it is a simpler watch. I would consider purchasing it. There was no picture of the magnum polluce.


----------



## Morten (Jun 22, 2008)

ElChingon7 said:


> I had to take it off yesterday, the strap is so stiff, and the upper areas that have the bone-like piece inside the strap to keep it's form and make it thick, had my whole wrist sore as hell.


As you know, I also have one of these grail watches :-!

Regarding the strap: For the first few days I was really annoyed about that bone-like piece inside the strap. That was until I realized, that it can be bent into shape. It will keep it's shape after you bend it, and it will be really comfortable to wear. Mine is perfect now..!


----------



## ElChingon7 (Oct 25, 2006)

Morten said:


> As you know, I also have one of these grail watches :-!
> 
> Regarding the strap: For the first few days I was really annoyed about that bone-like piece inside the strap. That was until I realized, that it can be bent into shape. It will keep it's shape after you bend it, and it will be really comfortable to wear. Mine is perfect now..!


Well the first month of wearing 24 hours / day (except when my wrist hurt) got it most of the way. But, yes after that, some slight bends, and now it's like it's SUPPOSED to be there. :-!


----------

